
Smart LMS for Advanced Corporate Training- a Review of Teachr - Benjiwillis
https://elearncommunity.com/news/smart-learning-management-system-for-advanced-corporate-training-a-review-of-teachr/
======
elearnandrea
Great, very useful! I used often Teachr LMS for project about the training of
my employees, and I have always been satisfied in terms of productivity and
scalability. Thank you for the share.

------
phillipcarter8
I'm looking for a LMS, I enquired about affiliate in Litmos, but there is no
such option. Whether it is available in Teachr?

~~~
Benjiwillis
Hi, Affiliate is available in Teachr. I will share the link of features which
is available in Teachr over Litmos.

[https://getteachr.com/litmos-lms-alternative](https://getteachr.com/litmos-
lms-alternative)

~~~
phillipcarter8
Great..! Surely I will look into this Teachr. Thanks you so much for the
share.

------
adamsdebra90
Hey Benjiwillis, great share. when compare to Litmos, it has One time fee and
nominal AMC support options.

~~~
Benjiwillis
Thanks

------
trail2runner
Good share

